# usb webcam suggestions

## cf25

i am looking to get a usb webcam for my linux box.  i want to get the best performance webcam without giving up $ga-ga and i'd like it to work easily.  

i've heard of people having problems getting these things working under linux so i thought i'd see what you folks thought.  

btw, if you have any suggestions for video conf. software, drop that here too.

----------

## reverius42

 *cf25 wrote:*   

> i am looking to get a usb webcam for my linux box.  i want to get the best performance webcam without giving up $ga-ga and i'd like it to work easily.  
> 
> i've heard of people having problems getting these things working under linux so i thought i'd see what you folks thought.  
> 
> btw, if you have any suggestions for video conf. software, drop that here too.

 

Well, one thing I can say is definitely do NOT get an Intel USB camera. They do not work at all with linux.  :Razz: 

I've heard that logitech devices might work. I think. Maybe I'm making that up...?

Check the kernel configuration, under "video4linux". See what devices are supported... and read the help files for each of them.

----------

## cf25

how do i do that?  sorry.  new guy.

----------

## rommel

i have a logitech quickcam express...the drivers under the video4linux section do not work for it....but the driver from sourceforge does...i think you can get this cam for like 25 bucks

----------

## BillyD

I have a usb Creative Webcam that works fine with the ov511 driver.

----------

## reverius42

 *cf25 wrote:*   

> how do i do that?  sorry.  new guy.

 

You already did it to install Gentoo in the first place (configure the kernel, that is)...

Go to /usr/src/linux, and run "make menuconfig". Look at the video4linux section in there (it's possible that it's buried in one of the menus). When you're done, quit... it'll ask you to save it... simply don't save.

----------

## ickle_yuki

I'm interested to know whether the Creative Webcam Pro works under Linux or not.

I was getting a Webcam 5, which i believe is supported. 

However the order got canceled for one reason or another.

I looked at the specs of the two and the Pro seems better and is only marginally more expensive as well.

Any ideas? anyone got one of these?

thanks,

yuki

----------

## Beffe

 *cf25 wrote:*   

> i am looking to get a usb webcam for my linux box.  i want to get the best performance webcam without giving up $ga-ga and i'd like it to work easily.  
> 
> i've heard of people having problems getting these things working under linux so i thought i'd see what you folks thought.  
> 
> btw, if you have any suggestions for video conf. software, drop that here too.

 

I have a Philips PCVC680k and am very satisfied with it. Have a look at http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/ for which cams are supported by this driver. If you decide to buy one of those, don't forget to load the pwcx module also. There is also a list of applications working with this driver.

If you have problems with hotplug loading the driver, i'll send you a patch for hotplub.

Bye,

Beffe

----------

## Scrapz

I would suggest the "Logitech quickcam Express" - as it appears to be the most Linux friendly. You just need to make sure USB and Video4Linux is compiled into the kernel (or modules) and goto http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/ - I got mine up and running in (literally) 5 minutes. Its all so easy!

TTFN,

Scrapz   :Razz: 

----------

## zen_guerrilla

 *Scrapz wrote:*   

> I would suggest the "Logitech quickcam Express" 

 

I was think of buying one myself, since it's linux-friendly & ultra cheap. However I' m not sure about its picture quality, since I' ve never seen one working. Of course I don't expect it to be DVCAM  :Smile: . Are u happy with its picture quality ? 

.:: zen ::.

----------

## pjp

needlern1's post has been given a new home.

----------

## paul138

Ditto, I use the quickcam express. The picture may not look the best but it works well with apps like camE etc.

----------

